# Canon Xti, Timer



## Milhouse (Dec 4, 2007)

I like to use the timer when shooting with a tripod.  The problem is that my timer is set to 10sec.  10sec is useful when I want to get in the pic, but for regular pics, I find this very annoying.  Often I have set the timer and by the time it actually goes off someone has walked in front of my camera.  My Powershot A520 has a 2sec, 10sec or a custom timer.  Is there a way that I can change this setting, or am I going to have to employ some body guards to stop people from passing in front of my camera?

Thanks


----------



## JDS (Dec 4, 2007)

If it's like my XT, you're stuck with 10 secs.  Another option is to invest in a relatively cheap wired remote - one can be had for less than $25.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess that will be cheaper than the body guards.  Do you know if the wireless ones work good


----------



## JDS (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a wireless one, and it works well, but the sensor is in front of the camera.  That makes it a little awkward to set up the shot then move to the front of the camera to trip the shutter.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 4, 2007)

Does that camera have MLU (mirror lock up)?

My 20D's self timer is 10 seconds, except when you activate MLU...then the timer is only 2 seconds.


----------



## little.dipper (Dec 4, 2007)

I just picked up an XTi last night and happened to come across this thread. Sure enough, when you've got your camera in 'mirror lockup' the self timer goes to 2 sec. Nice.


----------



## Shibby! (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh thank God!.

You guys just saved me 25$ =)

I had the same problem and don't really have a use for a remote trigger when a 2 second timer is perfect.

I was jealous of my buddy and his D80 for a second (maybe two) there...


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 5, 2007)

How do you activate the mirror lockup.  I remember seeing something about it,  but that is it.

If someone can confirm my knowledge, mirror lockup lifts the mirror up but keeps the shutter closed until the pic is taken.  This created less movement when the picture is actually taken (making the camera less prone to camera shake).  What other advantages does it have.


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Does that camera have MLU (mirror lock up)?
> 
> My 20D's self timer is 10 seconds, except when you activate MLU...then the timer is only 2 seconds.



What does the mirror lock up do?  What is the purpose?


----------



## JDS (Dec 5, 2007)

Milhouse said:


> How do you activate the mirror lockup.  I remember seeing something about it,  but that is it.


Page 105 of your manual.  It's in custom functions under the 2nd tool tab.  Go to the 7th C.Fn and change "Mirror Lockup" to 1: Enable.

Then when you take a photo, the first shutter press (described on page 91) will lock up the mirror, and the 2nd will actuate the shutter, and drop the mirror back down.

Also, when using the self-timer (which is what you're wanting I believe), it'll lock the mirror up, wait 2 seconds, then actuate the shutter.



Milhouse said:


> If someone can confirm my knowledge, mirror lockup lifts the mirror up but keeps the shutter closed until the pic is taken.  This created less movement when the picture is actually taken (making the camera less prone to camera shake).  What other advantages does it have.


This is pretty much it..   Although some opinions are that it is only really noticeable when using shutter speeds of 1/15 or slower.  This of course depends on the focal length.


Pretty cool..I learned that my little ole' XT has MLU while looking some of this up.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

> What does the mirror lock up do? What is the purpose?


As someone mentioned, it helps to keep the camera very still during the exposure.

The point of using a tripod, is mainly to keep the camera from moving during the exposure.  This is also why you should use a remote or the timer...so that you are not touching the camera when it fires.  
The camera has a mirror (so you can see through the viewfinder) which flips up and out of the way, just before the shutter opens.  This movement will cause vibrations, which may cause the camera to move slightly, which may cause blur.

MLU, fires the mirror early, allowing time for the camera to stabilize before opening the shutter.

So to get the sharpest images possible, you should use a tripod, a remote (or timer) and Mirror Lock Up.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 5, 2007)

this may be a dumb question since the mirror is enclosed in the camera but would using MLU increase the risk of exposing the sensor to dust.


----------



## JDS (Dec 5, 2007)

No - the risk isn't necessarily increased.  The mirror simply moves out of the way so that light can hit the sensor.  It is all encased in the camera body, so unless there is already dust in there, MLU will have no effect.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

The mirror has to flip up anyway...MLU just makes it flip up earlier.  As mentioned, it's all inside the camera, so there should be no increased risk of dust.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks all, I now get my 2sec plus MLU to reduce camera shake.  I just have to remember to turn off MLU when I want to be in the pic(returning to a 10sec delay), otherwise I'll be catching the back of my head as I try to run to my spot :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2007)

The worst is forgetting that you have MLU and/or the timer set...then you pick up the camera to take a quick shot...but it only starts the timer... :X

Landscape photographers have been wishing that Canon would put an MLU button on the body of the camera...on the 20D, 30D, 40D cameras at least.  It can be an often used feature...but we have to go into the custom function menu to turn it off or on.  Meanwhile, they give us a 'direct print' button, on the body....and I've never heard of or seen anyone with a DSLR use that feature (and why would they?)


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that the print button is used more by salesmen as a sales pitch. _"Just press the button and the picture prints".  _

Be ready to see some of my pics in the bloopers section(due to forgotten MLU)


----------

